# Tried new Cheese



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 14, 2011)

I picked up a cheese while in Maryland.  It has a very creamy texture with blue-grey veins running through it.  The name is Fourme D'Ambert.  The flavor is sharp and pungent, especially when you get into the veins.  In small bites, it's strong and deliscious.  But I find that a larger bite, say half a teaspoon worth, almost overpowers the tastebuds and is somewhat unpleasant, at least to me.  I'm coupling a slice of this cheese with some good smoked salmon for lunch today.  You have to be careful to not handle the cheese with your fingers.  It makes them smell like you've been picking between your toes.

Anyone have any experience with this cheese.  I'm thinking it would be great crumbled into a salad, or maybe placed delicately on a Reuben.  Let me know.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 14, 2011)

Love, love love Fourme d'Ambert.  It's one of the most popular blue cheeses in France. It has some of the intensity of Roquefort, but is not nearly so expensive.  It's a cows milk cheese 

Fwiw, smoked salmon is not something I would think to pair with this cheese.  We love it melted on a burger, or hiding a crumb of it in the center of a meatball. It's great with mushrooms, and/or in an omelet.  Makes a fabulous blue cheese souffle.

*Here's a little bit of info about the history of this cheese.*


----------



## Timothy (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I picked up a cheese while in Maryland. Fourme D'Ambert...You have to be careful to not handle the cheese with your fingers. It makes them smell like you've been picking between your toes.


 
Ewwwwwwwww, toe jam! Thanks for the great belly laugh!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 14, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Love, love love Fourme d'Ambert.  It's one of the most popular blue cheeses in France. It has some of the intensity of Roquefort, but is not nearly so expensive.  It's a cows milk cheese
> 
> Fwiw, smoked salmon is not something I would think to pair with this cheese.  We love it melted on a burger, or hiding a crumb of it in the center of a meatball. It's great with mushrooms, and/or in an omelet.  Makes a fabulous blue cheese souffle.
> 
> *Here's a little bit of info about the history of this cheese.*



Yes, I found that site as well.  The smoked salmon went very well with the cheese.  And Timothy, the cheese tastes much better than the smell on the fingers would suggest.  I'm glad you got a good laugh from my post though.  We all need a belly laugh occasionally.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

ahem, toe jam is entirely different than toe cheese.

am i right, mr. g-dubya? 

thanks for the heads up, buddy, and thanks to june for the info and ideas. i'm going to be on the lookout for it. 

i'm almost through my hunk of extra sharp provolone that has to be shaved to be eaten (great on salads, burgers, sammiches, chili, or just a whisper on a cracker), so i'd like to try a strong blue next.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 14, 2011)

Love, love, love it.

I mix it in with room temp butter, add some minced shallot, a little red wine and cracked black pepper, and mix it well. Makes a real nice topper for a grilled ribeye, or cut of choice.

It eats great straight up too, as you know, lol. A bite of it, and a little swig of some sweet port make for a great dessert!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 15, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> I picked up a cheese while in Maryland.  It has a very creamy texture with blue-grey veins running through it.  The name is Fourme D'Ambert.  The flavor is sharp and pungent, especially when you get into the veins.  In small bites, it's strong and deliscious.  But I find that a larger bite, say half a teaspoon worth, almost overpowers the tastebuds and is somewhat unpleasant, at least to me.  I'm coupling a slice of this cheese with some good smoked salmon for lunch today.  You have to be careful to not handle the cheese with your fingers.  It makes them smell like you've been picking between your toes.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this cheese.  I'm thinking it would be great crumbled into a salad, or maybe placed delicately on a Reuben.  Let me know.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Knowing how much you like strong cheeses, this must be a potent one. Haven't tried this particular variety but I've had some other really strong blue cheeses that fit your flavor description. I've found I enjoy them with meaty, somewhat earthy flavors, with sweet, clean flavors and mixed into cream cheese or mascarpone.

Some things to try:

Mix with a little honey and spread on baked sweet potato medallions.

Sprinkle onto a good steak topped with sauteed mushrooms and onions.

Mix with cream cheese or neufchatal and spread on pumpernickle.

Mash into potatoes.

Mix with a little cinnamon, cloves and spicey brown mustard and spread on a graham cracker, then top with a slice of pear.

Crumbel into a leafy salad. Add almond slices and dryed fruit. Drizzle with a very light balsamic vinegarette.

Add it to an asparaguss and mushroom fritata.

Marinate cucumber slices in cider vinegar, onion, bell pepper, black pepper and a little honey. After a couple of hours drain them and toss with crumbles of the cheese.

Invite me over to try it so I can be even more helpful in coming up with uses.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 15, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Knowing how much you like strong cheeses, this must be a potent one. Haven't tried this particular variety but I've had some other really strong blue cheeses that fit your flavor description. I've found I enjoy them with meaty, somewhat earthy flavors, with sweet, clean flavors and mixed into cream cheese or mascarpone.
> 
> Some things to try:
> 
> ...



Consider yourself invited.  It's in the fridge at work, and so I'll have to bring it home on Monday.  I wonder what it would be like swirlled in cheesecake, maybe with some maple syrup drizzled over top when it's served.  Might be an interesting thing to try.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 16, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Consider yourself invited.  It's in the fridge at work, and so I'll have to bring it home on Monday.  I wonder what it would be like swirlled in cheesecake, maybe with some maple syrup drizzled over top when it's served.  Might be an interesting thing to try.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




It could make a wonderful savory cheesecake, I am sure. Add in some really crispy, apple wood smoked bacon, and loads on caramelized onions. How could that be bad?


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 16, 2011)

Crumbled over steamed green beans with toasted walnuts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2011)

In the words of the late, strange, W.C. Fields; "Ah yes, my little chicadee..."  Those ideas are great.  inspiration is all over the place on D.C.  Keep 'em coming.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Hammster (Oct 16, 2011)

One of these days I'll have to try that one. Slightly OT, but I recall season 1 (was it?) of Top Chef where Miguel absolutely could not pronounce the name of that cheese no matter how many times he was told what it was.


----------



## qmax (Oct 16, 2011)

One of my favorites.  I like it on it's own, with a some Port.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 16, 2011)

Melted over a BBQed Rib-Eye.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 17, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> In the words of the late, strange, W.C. Fields; "Ah yes, my little chicadee..."  Those ideas are great.  inspiration is all over the place on D.C.  Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 Blind bake a pastry shell, make some melted caramelized onions the add your blue cheese to it, work into a paste over low heat. Let it cool a bit then spread it over the base of your shell. Mix egg yolks with cream pour in and bake


----------

